# Probleme pour réallouer l'ancien espace bootcamp sur le disque dur macintosh



## D-L1-Kan (2 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour ! j'ai un probleme pour desinstaller mon bootcamp , j'ai suivi tes autres tutoriel mais mon cas semble different , j'ai suivi tes lignes de commandes , mais quand il s'agit de redonner l'espace disque a mon mac cela ne fonctionne pas , quand je met : "sudo diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b"
cela me dit " Volume format does not support resizing " , merci de m'aider !


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir *D-L1-Kan
*
Voici comment fournir les informations de base -->

Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent >  *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (2 Septembre 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *D-L1-Kan
> *
> Voici comment fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...





/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk0s1
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s1
                                 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

Est-ce que tu peux poster le tableau en le collant dans une fenêtre de code ? - le bouton est ici -->



​- c'est pour la lisibilité...


----------



## macomaniac (2 Septembre 2018)

J'ai édité mon message précédent pour que l'image s'affiche bien.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (2 Septembre 2018)

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *2.0 TB disk0
1: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD 1.9 TB disk0s1
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *121.3 GB disk1
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk1s1
2: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD 121.0 GB disk1s2
3: Apple_Boot Boot OS X 134.2 MB disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD +1.8 TB disk2
Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s1
6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
Unencrypted Fusion Drive

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *2.0 TB disk0
1: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD 1.9 TB disk0s1
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *121.3 GB disk1
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk1s1
2: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD 121.0 GB disk1s2
3: Apple_Boot Boot OS X 134.2 MB disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD +1.8 TB disk2
Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s1
6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2018)

Note : j'ai toujours du mal à déchiffrer ton tableau > parce que tu n'as pas collé dans une fenêtre de code le tableau tel qu'affiché avec sa mise en forme dans le Terminal > mais le tableau ayant perdu sa mise en forme après ton coller brut. Ce n'est pas par lubie que j'insiste pour un coller dans une fenêtre de code du tableau tel que copié à la source dans le Terminal : c'est pour avoir sous les yeux quelque chose de bien distribué, au lieu d'un paquet serré d'informations indéchiffrables.

----------

Il manque *100 Go* d'espace non récupéré à la bande *CoreStorage* du HDD (partition *disk0s1* de *1,9 To*). Si on examine la configuration de ce HDD -->


on s'aperçoit qu'il manque 2 partitions auxiliaires d'encadrement de la bande *CoreStorage* -->


une partition de type *EFI* n°1 (*209 Mo*) au rang n°*1* > dans le volume *EFI* de laquelle le programme interne de boot du Mac (l'*EFI* encore) peut prendre en charge des fichiers exécutables Apple ou Windows


une partition de type *Apple_Boot* (*650 Mo*) au rang n°*3* > dans le volume *Recovery HD* de laquelle doivent coexister un dossier du *booter* (prédémarreur de la bande *CoreStorage*) et le dossier de l'OS de secours (démarrable via *⌘S*).


=> la configuration du Fusion Drive est actuellement invalide > à cause de la suppression de ces 2 partiitons sur le HDD.

----------

Pour voir ce qu'on peut faire > passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui retourne le statut du *SIP* ou dispositif de sécurisation du Système

Poste le retour de la commande (en le collant du Terminal à une fenêtre de code).


----------



## D-L1-Kan (3 Septembre 2018)

```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```


Voila ce que cela me dit  , ai-je bien fait la manip ?


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2018)

Bien posté. Le *SIP* est donc activé.

J'aurais besoin de savoir quel est l'OS actuellement installé : est-ce que c'est High Sierra ?


----------



## D-L1-Kan (3 Septembre 2018)

OS X El Capitan
Version  10.11.6  (15G1611)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Septembre 2018)

Si tu veux qu'on essaie de recréer les partitions qui font défaut sur le HDD > il faut que tu redémarres par internet = en tenant pressées les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) à partir de l'écran noir -->


connexion du Mac au Wi-Fi > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un OS de secours correspondant à l'OS d'usine du Mac (*500 Mo* - globe terrestre en rotation) > démarrage du Mac à la fin sur cet OS en *RAM* en indépendance des disques. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires OS X*

=> préviens si tu y es.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

Salut , je suis en train de le faire , je suis actuellement au globe terrestre, sa charge


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

Je suis sur l'ecran avec les 4 utilitaire, j'att ta reponse


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Alors voici la suite (en somme : un échauffement) -->

- va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative  :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* 

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil 

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront les index actuels des 2 disques internes. Essaie de bien poster dans une fenêtre de code le tableau du Terminal : c'est pour la lisibilité de ces informations prolixes.

Note : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Donc il faut quitter le Terminal > pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari > pour relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s1
                                 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21

-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Bien posté : bien présenté ! --> c'est super-clair.

Passe la commande :

```
gpt show disk1
```


la commande affiche la distribution des blocs du HDD de *2 To*

Poste ce tableau --> je te dirai si on peut faire quelque chose pour recréer les 2 partitions disparues...


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
gpt show disk1
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34      409606        
      409640  3673567416      1  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  3673977056   233052079        
  3907029135          32         Sec GPT table
  3907029167           1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2# gpt show disk1
       start        size  index  contents
           0           1         PMBR
           1           1         Pri GPT header
           2          32         Pri GPT table
          34      409606        
      409640  3673567416      1  GPT part - 53746F72-6167-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC
  3673977056   233052079        
  3907029135          32         Sec GPT table
  3907029167           1         Sec GPT header
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Ça va le faire.

Passe d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk3
```


pour démonter le volume *Macintosh HD*

Puis voici la commande à passer -->

```
gpt add -b 40 -s 409600 -t C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B /dev/disk1
```


pour la saisir --> effectue un copier-coller à rebours : viens d'abord ici avec Safari > copie la commande > quitte Safari > relance le Terminal > colle la commande > exécute-la

la commande recrée une partition de type *EFI* de *209 Mo* sur les blocs de tête du disque

=> est-ce que tu obtiens en retour quelque chose du type : *disk1sx added* ?


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

en effet cela ma dit  queque chose de ce type   " disk1s2 added " si je ne me trompe pas


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Alors repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques

=> bien que située en premier sur les blocs du HDD > la nouvelle partition devrait être listée au second rang > le rang n°1 ayant été volé par la grande partition du disque (en vertu de l'adage : qui va à la chasse perd sa place).


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk1s1
   2:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s1
                                 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Voici la nouvelle partition -->

```
2:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk1s2
```


bon type et bonne taille. Rang n°*2* qu'il faudra permuter avec celui de la grande partition. Manque un volume *EFI*. 

Passe la commande :

```
newfs_msdos -F 32 -v EFI /dev/disk1s2
```


respecte tous les espaces

la commande injecte un système de fichiers *FAT-32* (comme requis) dans la partition > définissant un volume nommé *EFI*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
newfs_msdos: warning: /dev/disk1s2 is not a character device
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/disk1s2: 403264 sectors in 403264 FAT32 clusters (512 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=1 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=32 hid=40 drv=0x80 bsec=409600 bspf=3152 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Ça a dû le faire. Mais on ne peut pas le savoir avant un redémarrage > qui n'est pas encore à l'ordre du jour.

On s'occupe à présent de la 2è  partition auxiliaire : celle de secours. Voici la commande à passer :

```
gpt add -b 3673977056 -s 1269536 -t hfs /dev/disk1
```


tu la saisis encore par un copier-coller à rebours

la commande crée une partition de *650 Mo* > sur les blocs juste en-dessous de la grande partition. Le type *hfs* est provisoire : je ne sais pas si la partition va récupérer un volume ou aucun (si aucun > mieux vaut le type *hfs* pour en recréer un). La partition devrait hériter le rang n°*3* vacant.

Dis si tu obtiens en retour un :

```
disk1s3 added
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Attention !

Repasse d'abord la commande :

```
diskutil umount force disk3
```


pour démonter *Macintosh HD* qui aura été remonté.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
gpt add -b 3673977056 -s 1269536 -t hfs /dev/disk1
/dev/disk1s3 added
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Bien !

On va voir à quoi ça ressemble sur le disque. Repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk1s1
   2:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS                         650.0 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s1
                                 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Même tarif que pour la partition *EFI* : pas de volume récupéré (pour cela > il aurait fallu que les systèmes de fichiers restent inscrits sur les blocs > et soient récupérables). Manifestement il y a eu reformatage.

Passe la commande :

```
newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk1s3
```


la commande injecte un système de fichiers *jhfs+* dans la partition *disk1s3* > définissant un volume *Recovery HD*

Passe encore la commande :

```
asr adjust --t /dev/disk1s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
```


la commande restaure le type de la partition à *Apple_Boot* comme requis

=> poste les affichage retournés.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

1 ere commande : 

```
newfs_hfs -J -v "Recovery HD" /dev/disk1s3
Initialized /dev/rdisk1s3 as a 620 MB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
```


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
asr adjust --t /dev/disk1s3 --settype "Apple_Boot"
Fsck /dev/disk1s3 ....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
Adjust completed successfully
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Ça a l'air bien. On ne peut pas juger encore avant redémarrage.

Mais avant cela > passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Puis redémarre (*Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > *Macintosh HD*) -->


signale quand tu es de retour dans ta session.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Édit. Je viens de compléter mon message précédent qui m'avait échappé au postage à peine ébauché. Consulte-te.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

je suis sur ma session


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Alors passe un :

```
diskutil list
```


dans le Terminal (Applications > Utilitaires)

Poste le tableau --> qu'on voie à quoi ressemble le HDD après ces manips.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

C'est pas joli, ça ? -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
```


la partition *CoreStorage* est encadrée de 2 partitions auxiliaires formellement impeccables (volumes vides comme des œufs grugés par la belette > mais nul n'ira s'en inquiéter de sitôt). La partition *EFI* a récupéré automatiquement le rang n°*1* requis.

Je te propose de tester la valeur opératoire de la nouvelle partition de secours. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1 0b
```


la commande récupère au Fusion Drive les quelques *100 Go* d'espace libre existant hors partition en queue de HDD

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
Started CoreStorage operation
Error: -69674: The provided Core Storage logical volume has an incorrect size; you should run whole-disk repair
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Allons bon ! La partition de secours fonctionne (l'opération s'est engagée) > mais il y a une erreur de taille interne au *CoreStorage* > qui le verrouille en taille. Décidément > tu avais toutes les avanies  : ce qu'on appelle "faire la totale".

Cette erreur redoutée naguère > a néanmoins une solution (assez "chanceuse" quand même).

Je t'invite à redémarrer par internet (pas d'autre solution : il faut être sur un OS de secours indépendant du Fusion Drive) comme tout à l'heure. Quand tu récupères l'écran avec les 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > repasse une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques. Je te passerai alors les commandes qui tentent de redresser l'erreur de taille interne du *CoreStorage*.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.8 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Alors passe les commandes (l'une après l'autre) :

```
diskutil repairDisk disk0
diskutil repairDisk disk1
```


après validation chaque fois > tu vas avoir une demande de confirmation --> tape *y* (comme *y*es) et revalide

les commandes réparent les tables de partitions des 2 disques

Poste bien les affichages retournés > surtout (s'il faut choisir en raison de la longueur) l'affichage de la 1ère


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
Repairing the partition map might erase disk0s1, proceed? (y/N) y
Started partition map repair on disk0
Checking prerequisites
Checking the partition list
Adjusting partition map to fit whole disk as required
Checking for an EFI system partition
Checking the EFI system partition's size
Checking the EFI system partition's file system
Checking the EFI system partition's folder content
Checking all HFS data partition loader spaces
Checking booter partitions
Checking booter partition disk0s3
Verifying file system
Volume is already unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk0s3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Recovery HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as unmounted
Reviewing boot support loaders
Checking Core Storage Physical Volume partitions
Verifying storage system
Performing fsck_cs -n -x --lv --uuid FEC55213-3959-4FEB-9EB8-184DA549BEEB
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group FEC55213-3959-4FEB-9EB8-184DA549BEEB spans 2 devices
disk1s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 95 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 4 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 87625B10-CFB5-4890-9BDB-AF18BEE8A285
Load and verify 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume FEC55213-3959-4FEB-9EB8-184DA549BEEB appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Repairing storage system
Performing fsck_cs -y -x --lv --uuid FEC55213-3959-4FEB-9EB8-184DA549BEEB
The volume disk0s2+disk1s2 cannot be repaired when it is in use
Checking volume
disk0s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk1s2: Scan for Volume Headers
disk0s2: Scan for Disk Labels
disk1s2: Scan for Disk Labels
Logical Volume Group FEC55213-3959-4FEB-9EB8-184DA549BEEB spans 2 devices
disk1s2+disk0s2: Scan for Metadata Volume
Logical Volume Group has a 95 MB Metadata Volume with double redundancy
Start scanning metadata for a valid checkpoint
Load and verify Segment Headers
Load and verify Checkpoint Payload
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Load and verify Transaction Segment
Incorporate 4 newer non-checkpoint transactions
Load and verify Virtual Address Table
Load and verify Segment Usage Table
Load and verify Metadata Superblock
Load and verify Logical Volumes B-Trees
Logical Volume Group contains 1 Logical Volume
Load and verify 87625B10-CFB5-4890-9BDB-AF18BEE8A285
Load and verify 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
Load and verify Freespace Summary
Load and verify Block Accounting
Load and verify Live Virtual Addresses
Newest transaction commit checkpoint is valid
Load and verify Segment Cleaning
The volume FEC55213-3959-4FEB-9EB8-184DA549BEEB appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 995 999 936 512 bytes
Growing file system
The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk0
```


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

pour la deuxieme manip  , cela ma egalement dit :  " The partition map appears to be OK
Finished partition map repair on disk1 "


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Cette mention finale de la 1ère réparation -->

```
Incorrect size for volume "Macintosh HD"
Adjusting volume "Macintosh HD"
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 1 995 999 936 512 bytes
Growing file system
The partition map appears to be OK
```


montre que l'erreur de taille interne a été corrigée avec succès


Passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie où en est la situation générale...


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            1.9 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.0 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Il y a toujours un déficit de *100 Go* (me semble-t-il) d'espace libre en queue du HDD.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil cs resizeStack 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1 0b
```


le copier-coller à rebours est ton ami pour cette saisie

la commande récupère l'espace libre au *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
diskutil cs resizeStack 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1 0b
The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
Started CoreStorage operation
Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack
Growing Logical-Physical volume stack
Verifying file system
Volume was successfully unmounted
Performing fsck_hfs -fn -x /dev/rdisk3
Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume
Checking extents overflow file
Checking catalog file
Checking multi-linked files
Checking catalog hierarchy
Checking extended attributes file
Checking volume bitmap
Checking volume information
The volume Macintosh HD appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 1 880 866 516 992 to 1 999 539 175 424 bytes
Copying booter
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 1 999 539 175 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 2 114 672 525 312 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Opération réussie -->

```
Growing disk partition
Modifying partition map
Growing Core Storage data structures
Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 1 999 539 175 424 bytes
Growing Logical Volume
Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures
Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 2 114 672 525 312 bytes
Growing file system
Finished CoreStorage operation
```


tu peux passer un ultime :


```
diskutil list
```


et poster le tableau --> qu'on contemple le paysage.


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6EFC2D4E-B466-4C6D-B196-56F3B64F6AC1
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

cette ligne -->


```
2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            2.0 TB     disk0s2
```


montre que la partition n°2 du HDD a récupéré la totalité de l'espace possible du HDD = *2 To*. Et cette ligne -->


```
0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +2.1 TB     disk3
```


montre que l'espace-disque virtualisé du *Logical Volume* et celui du volume *Macintosh HD* monté dessus --> ont récupéré la capacité maximale possible sur les 2 disques =  *2,1 To*

=> ton problème est résolu. Tu peux redémarrer sur *Macintosh HD* et réouvrir ta session. Je reviendrai plus tard dans ton fil pour "épiloguer"...


----------



## D-L1-Kan (4 Septembre 2018)

Je ne sais comment te remercier ... , tout ce temps que tu m'a consacrer ... Meric beaucoup , merci d'aider les personnes comme moi ,
Tu est clairement un monstre un informatique, merci .


----------



## macomaniac (4 Septembre 2018)

Ton Fusion Drive était totalement bloqué pour 2 raisons : *a)* absence des 2 partitions auxiliaires *EFI* et *Recovery HD* sur le HDD > *b)* erreur de taille interne du dispositif *CoreStorage* (ce qui veut dire : espace virtuel exporté du *Logical Volume* plus petit que la capacité du magasin de stockage physique *Physical Volume* de la partition du HDD = un accident peu commun mais attesté).

Dans les conditions d'alors > si le volume de l'OS fonctionnait > tu ne pouvait ni envisager une réinstallation > ni une récupération de l'espace libre existant à la fin du HDD. Actuellement > tout est rentré dans l'ordre et ton Fusion Drive est fonctionnel.

Tu t'es bien accroché pour toutes les manipulations complexes qu'il fallait effectuer pour redresser la situation > sans faire d'erreurs dans la saisie des commandes. Pour moi ça a constitué une sorte de challenge "sportif".

Le seul déficit actuel est le suivant : le volume *Recovery HD* de la partition de secours ne contient pas d'OS de secours démarrable. Ce qui est bien commode parfois à l'usage. Comme ton OS actuel est El Capitan 10.11.6 --> il faudrait que tu récupères un installateur de cet OS > et que tu lances une réinstallation à destination du volume *Macintosh HD* démarré : tes données seraient préservées (et aussi les applications tierces) > le Système serait restauré > mais surtout en 1er lieu la partition de secours du HDD serait restaurée du contenu de son volume -->


est-ce que tu as les moyens de télécharger un tel installateur d'El Capitan depuis l'AppStore ? - il fait peut-être partie de tes *Achats* ?


----------

